# Old TiVo-man Switches to TiVo HD



## Evansf (Nov 8, 2007)

I recently switched to TiVo HD. Before now, I had a Comcast HD box and an old TiVo both active. I watched mostly on the TiVo but, once in a while I NEEDED the HD so I slogged down into the Comcast terrible system to get it to record a program for me in HD. I used the Comcast box also for Live TV which is the only thing that it does fairly well.
I now have just the dual tuner TiVo HD box. Seemed to me that it would be better but somehow it is worse.... Now I need some extra features:

1) When I switch to Live TV and there are already 2 programs recording, TiVo should give me a choice as to which program I want to clobber. Now it just picks one of the tuners and offers to clobber that recording.

2) TiVo now seems to always select the 5:00 - 7:00 time to record stupid stuff from my season pass list. So the tuners are always busy at news time which, as a TiVo devotee, is the only time I NEED TV live. I want a way to "schedule" a tuner free time. THis would be like a manual recording time of a "TUNER FREE" program so that I can reserve a tuner for this time of day and not have to fight the ToDo list every half hour just to watch some news.

3) The new folder behavior in the Now Showing list showed up at the same time that I got HD. I like it except the page down function only works within a single folder. To see the expanded info of the whole list now involves lots of right arrow, see info on a couple of shows, left arrow out, down, right arrow into the next folder, etc.. I want Page Down to navigate across the folder boundaries like it used to navigate straight down the Now Showing list.

Thats it for now. More suggestions later.....


----------



## bostlaw (May 16, 2005)

Ummmm...gee...the TiVo records the programs on your season pass list at the time that they are broadcast...you just might want to alter your season passes to avoid programs that aren't broadcast when you are jonesing for news...just a thought...


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

Evansf said:


> 3) The new folder behavior in the Now Showing list showed up at the same time that I got HD. I like it except the page down function only works within a single folder. To see the expanded info of the whole list now involves lots of right arrow, see info on a couple of shows, left arrow out, down, right arrow into the next folder, etc.. I want Page Down to navigate across the folder boundaries like it used to navigate straight down the Now Showing list.


 I too would like to be able to Page Up and Page Down through _all_ of my recordings, even when folders are turned on. It seems as though that should be a feasible feature. As it is now, you can press "2" to turn off folders, Page Up and Down to your heart's content, and then press "2" again to turn folders back on.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Evansf said:


> 1) When I switch to Live TV and there are already 2 programs recording, TiVo should give me a choice as to which program I want to clobber. Now it just picks one of the tuners and offers to clobber that recording.


stop the recording from now playing/to do, or go to live TV on the specific tuner, and hit record to bring up the menu to stop the current recording.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Evansf said:


> 1) When I switch to Live TV and there are already 2 programs recording, TiVo should give me a choice as to which program I want to clobber. Now it just picks one of the tuners and offers to clobber that recording.


No, it picks the one you're on. If you want it to do the other one, then switch to the other tuner first. (Press LiveTV again, or do: Info, Down, Select.)



> _2) TiVo now seems to always select the 5:00 - 7:00 time to record stupid stuff from my season pass list. So the tuners are always busy at news time which, as a TiVo devotee, is the only time I NEED TV live._


Why don't you just set a season pass for the news? You can still watch it live, if you feel you must. You can even cancel the recording as soon as it starts so that you can channel-surf, or whatever it is that you're wanting to do, and that way you can keep the time slot "free" without interfering with your normal season pass recordings (unless that's the only time they're on).


----------

